#ubuntu-manual 2010-10-11
<drcooper> i cant "make" the source i downloaded from lp...error is pasted here http://paste.ubuntu.com/510893/
<drcooper> pls help
<ChrisWoollard> I think you are missing some files.
<nisshh> drcooper, your missing the libertine font
<nisshh> drcooper, hang on, ill grab the name of the package you need to install
<drcooper> ok nishh
<drcooper> ok nisshh
<nisshh> drcooper, install these two packages: texlive-fonts-extra and ttf-linux-libertine
<nisshh> drcooper, let us know how make goes after that :)
<ChrisWoollard> I like the new theme on the paste bin.
<nisshh> ChrisWoollard, yea, awesome isnt it :)
<ChrisWoollard> now all they have to change is the wiki
<nisshh> yea
<nisshh> ChrisWoollard, i really hope they do, brown is getting old now
<drcooper> nisshh: i had installed tex live 2010 from CD , now when i install thos packages with apt-get it is installing tex all over again...can i prevent that
<ChrisWoollard> I know that Canonical are looking at it. I just don't know when
<nisshh> drcooper, if tex is already installed, it won't install twice, what does it say when you install those two packages?
<nisshh> ChrisWoollard, i think it was planned for the maverick cycle, but didnt get done in time, i know manpages.ubuntu.com and several others have been done
<drcooper> nisshh: i did not install tex using apt...it says
<drcooper> The following extra packages will be installed:
<drcooper> lmodern luatex tex-common texlive-base texlive-binaries texlive-common texlive-doc-base texlive-fonts-extra-doc texlive-luatex
<nisshh> ah yes
<drcooper> and it will take one hour to complete :(
<nisshh> drcooper, why install stuff from the CD anyway? any particular reason you are trying to?
<nisshh> drcooper, yes it is a large download
<drcooper> i had it downloaded hence thought that i wont waste time downloading packages
<nisshh> ah
<nisshh> drcooper, tex doesnt actually come ON the CD, you would still need to download it
<drcooper> nisshh: ya the 2010 texlive iso file was with me already, after installing maverick i thought ok..ill install from the iso rather than downloading packages using apt
<nisshh> drcooper, i see
<nisshh> drcooper, that iso may not have installed everything you needed
<drcooper> apparantly so
<drcooper> :(
<nisshh> yep
<drcooper> it will be done by the time The first session of Openweek is done
<nisshh> cool
<drcooper> :)
<drcooper> "/join #ubuntu-classroom"
<drcooper> :)
<nisshh> that guy was nice :)
<ChrisWoollard> yes
<ChrisWoollard> Wasn't somebody going to create a package for texlive 2010 that contains everything needed for the manual?
<nisshh> ChrisWoollard, i believe that jenkins did that, but took the PPA down because of a permissions issue, he told me he would have it back up soon
<ChrisWoollard> That is probably useful to have. Either that or instructions on how to install everything that is required for the manual. If it is in the package tree or if you need to get some components from elsewhere.
<nisshh> ChrisWoollard, yes
<ChrisWoollard> I have never actually installed TexLive for use on the manual manually. I have only ever used Jenkins package.
<nisshh> ChrisWoollard, ah ok, i have installed it manually with a script 3-4 times now, it is very easy
<ChrisWoollard> can i have a copy? is it with Texlive 2010 on Maverick?
<nisshh> ChrisWoollard, i use the script referred to on the manual website
<ChrisWoollard> ok
<nisshh> ChrisWoollard, it grabs the latest texlive from their server :)
<ChrisWoollard> is the one in the maverick package tree new enough?
<nisshh> ChrisWoollard, dunno actually, so i just tell new people to use that script
<nisshh> ChrisWoollard, ill have to remember to ask jenkins about that
<ChrisWoollard> Do you know.... This is is the most activity this channel has seen in weeks.
<ChrisWoollard> ;)
<daker> \o/
<nisshh> lol, yep
<ChrisWoollard> it looks like maverick has the same version of texlive 2009 as that which was in jenkins package.
<nisshh> ChrisWoollard, ah ok, didnt know that
<nisshh> ChrisWoollard, although the fact that maverick doesnt have 2010 is kind of sad
<ChrisWoollard> Yes. It should do.
<ChrisWoollard> I feel a blueprint for natty coming on
<nisshh> ChrisWoollard, hehe
<drcooper> i get an error when i build code branched from lp. here is my output http://paste.ubuntu.com/511063/
<drcooper> i have installed all packages and the pkgs/.install-pkgs.sh runs without errors
<drcooper> pls help
#ubuntu-manual 2010-10-12
<drcooper> i have branched lp:ubuntu-manual, now after editing , i have to commit the changes and then push back to lp...is this right? Is the description of revision that is displayed on Launchpad the commit statement?
<nisshh> drcooper, are you using the command line to commit and push back to launchpad?
<drcooper> nisshh: yes
<nisshh> drcooper, ok, easy as pie
<nisshh> all you need to do is pull first: bzr pull
<nisshh> once you have done that, then do a: bzr commit -m "Description of my changes."
<nisshh> then do a: bzr push
<drcooper> nisshh: actually i used the full url to branch as "branch lp:ubuntu-manual" was not working...so i can push back using "bzr push url" ?
<nisshh> drcooper, when doing the push and pulls though, you might want to add: lp:ubuntu-manual to the end
<nisshh> drcooper, yep
<drcooper> nisshh: where should i add lp:ubuntu-manual
<drcooper> ?
<nisshh> drcooper, dont add it, i thought it was working
<nisshh> but since it isnt, do not worry
<drcooper> nisshh: ok..
<nisshh> drcooper, what URL did you use to fetch the branch?
<drcooper> nisshh: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-manual/ubuntu-manual/maverick
<nisshh> drcooper, ah ok, that's fine, just wanted to make sure you were using the right one :)
<drcooper> nisshh: ok..
<drcooper> Will ubuntu manual project cover the topice related to netbook edition?
<drcooper> *topics
<nisshh> drcooper, you mean will we have a manual for the netbook edition?
<drcooper> ya
<drcooper> or will current manual include topics related to unity
<nisshh> drcooper, possibly in the future, although the focus is on stock desktop Ubuntu for now
<drcooper> ok
<drcooper> nisshh: i get error on pushing http://paste.ubuntu.com/511659/
<drcooper> i get error on pushing http://paste.ubuntu.com/511659/ ... anyone pls help
<nisshh> drcooper, easy, you need to use bzr's protocol, replace https with bzr+ssh
<drcooper> nisshh: how?
<nisshh> drcooper, see where you have the URL to push to?
<drcooper> nisshh: ya
<drcooper> nisshh: what should i change
<nisshh> drcooper, well, make https:// at the start of the URL, look like: bzr+ssh:// instead
<nisshh> that should fix your problem
<drcooper> nisshh: ok..will try
<nisshh> drcooper, do you have an SSH key registered with launchpad?
<drcooper> nisshh: ya
<nisshh> ok, good
<nisshh> drcooper, did it work?
<drcooper> nisshh: im using a proxy server to get to the internet...will that affect ur suggestion?
<nisshh> drcooper, possibly
<drcooper> nisshh: nope...i actually deleted the branch in attempts to fix it
<drcooper> nisshh: now i have to branch
<drcooper> nisshh: will update you if i have any trouble
<nisshh> drcooper, oh nice, you just deleted all your changes too :)
<drcooper> nisshh: :(
<nisshh> ok, sure
<nisshh> drcooper, next time you run into trouble, just leave stuff as is when asking for help, that way you wont lose your changes next time :)
<drcooper> nisshh: got it
<nisshh> drcooper, got the branch?
<nisshh> lol
 * nisshh waves :)
<nisshh> i think someone clicked the wrong close button :)
<bilalakhtar> nisshh: drcooper looks like he just dived into development :)
<bilalakhtar> nisshh: btw, you could join my session about Ubuntu development tomorrow in the UOW!
<nisshh> bilalakhtar, yes drcooper has
<nisshh> bilalakhtar, and yes, i will be at your session (didnt know you were running one!) :)
 * nisshh checks the schedule
<drcooper> nisshh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/511698/
<drcooper> nisshh: but nothing is seen in lp
<nisshh> drcooper, oh-oh, you created a NEW branch
<nisshh> bad idea
<nisshh> you need to push your changes to the existing one
<drcooper> but where is the new branch even if i did create one
<drcooper> nisshh: but where is the new branch even if i did create one
<nisshh> drcooper, at that link most likely, give me a moment to figure out what you did
<drcooper> nisshh: without the  --create-prefix , i get error parent direcories missing...you may add ---create-prefix to create them
<nisshh> drcooper, also, you forgot the colon after bzr+ssh
<nisshh> drcooper, don't just do what bzr says, it is not always the best solution :)
<drcooper> nisshh: hmm
<nisshh> drcooper, use this command to grab the right branch: bzr branch lp:ubuntu-manual
<drcooper> that doesnt work for me
<nisshh> drcooper, and use this command when pushing: bzr push lp:ubuntu-manual
<nisshh> drcooper, what? does it come up with an error or something?
<nisshh> drcooper, works fine for me
<drcooper> nisshh: bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<nisshh> drcooper, aha, i know that error
<drcooper> nisshh: solution
<drcooper> ?
<nisshh> drcooper, can i have a link to your lp profile?
<nisshh> drcooper, one sec, just need to check something first
<drcooper> nisshh: https://launchpad.net/~rohitr
<nisshh> drcooper, ok, one moment
<nisshh> drcooper, can you please run this command and pastebin the output: cat .bazaar/authentication.conf
<drcooper> nisshh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/511710/
<nisshh> drcooper, ok, now run these two commands, this one first: bzr launchpad-login rohitr
<drcooper> the actual error i get is http://paste.ubuntu.com/511709/
<drcooper> i have done that nisshh
<nisshh> drcooper, ah, that is a slightly different error
<drcooper> what if i change method from ssh to http or https
<nisshh> drcooper, no, use ssh
<drcooper> nisshh: what if i change method from ssh to http or https
<drcooper> nisshh: ok
<nisshh> drcooper, can you go to the branch's directory and: cat .bzr/branch/branch.conf
<nisshh> and pastebin the output please
<nisshh> i think i know EXACTLY what is wrong now
<nisshh> just want to know for sure
<drcooper> nisshh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/511720/
<nisshh> drcooper, ok, try this to pull: bzr pull bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/
<nisshh> if that doesnt work, i have something else you can try
<drcooper> error : not a branch
<drcooper> nisshh: i think thats not the link to the branch
<drcooper> nisshh: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-manual/ubuntu-manual/maverick/
<drcooper> is
<nisshh> drcooper, no it isnt
<nisshh> drcooper, that is the link that bzr keeps trying to use, but it isnt working
<drcooper> i should us it to push right? nisshh
<nisshh> wait a sec
<nisshh> drcooper, when you branch a fresh branch from launchpad, are you running the command from inside another branch? or just a normal directory?
<nisshh> drcooper, because it should not keep history when branching a new branch
<drcooper> normal dir nisshh
<nisshh> hmmm
<nisshh> drcooper, ok, try this: bzr branch bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-manual/ubuntu-manual/maverick/
<nisshh> if THAT doesnt work, then im going to facepalm
<drcooper> nisshh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/511726/
<drcooper> :(
<drcooper> ssh isnt picking up my proxy i guess
<nisshh> drcooper, yep, your proxy is the problem
<nisshh> apparently to get bzr to work with it, you will need to fiddle with your .bashrc
<drcooper> nisshh: so i cant contribute to any project ?
<nisshh> drcooper, yes you can
<nisshh> drcooper, any reason why you need the proxy?
<drcooper> nisshh: im in an institute and we can get to internet only through the proxy
<nisshh> drcooper, ah bugger
<nisshh> drcooper, hang on a sec, ill consult one of my knowledgeable friends in another channel :)
<drcooper> nisshh: ok
<nisshh> drcooper, he says it is possible, just annoyingly difficult
<popey> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/509543
<manualbot> Launchpad bug 509543 in bzr "not able to branch from launchpad behind proxy (squid) (dup-of: 186920)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<manualbot> Launchpad bug 186920 in bzr "bzr xmlrpc client doesn't use http proxy, causing network errors trying to resolve lp: urls" [High,Fix released]
<nisshh> popey, ah, thanks
<drcooper> nisshh, popey my bzr is version 2.2 , the fix mentioned is to upgrade to 2.1
<nisshh> drcooper, there is an environment variable you should set
<drcooper>  nisshh: which one
<nisshh> drcooper, but first, do you know for sure if your proxy allows ssh connections?
<drcooper> nisshh: i do not know
<drcooper> nisshh: it doesnt let mail clients work
<nisshh> drcooper, if it doesnt, you have no hope unless you appeal to whoever manages the proxy server
<drcooper> nisshh: :(
<popey> drcooper: do you have an ssh server outside the network?
<popey> preferably running on port 443?
<popey> http://popey.com/blog/2010/02/25/proxies-in-the-way-of-testing/
<nisshh> popey, drcooper is at an institute behind a proxy server, seems unlikely :|
<drcooper> popey: im not aware of one
<popey> no, you misunderstand
<popey> I'm asking if you have a VPS or other 'server' outside
<popey> like where you host your website
<nisshh> i see
<nisshh> popey, to test the proxy? is that what your thinking?
<drcooper> nisshh, popey im lost
<popey> ok, simple question drcooper, do you have access to a server which has ssh server installed, which is on the internet somewhere, _outside_ your organisation?
<drcooper> popey i do not have...
<popey> ok, forget that suggestion then :)
<drcooper> popey nisshh is ssh necessory to run bzr push?
<popey> pass
<nisshh> drcooper, just finding out now, i certainly have never tried it
<nisshh> drcooper, just try: bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-manual/ubuntu-manual/maverick
<nisshh> drcooper, if that doesnt work, i give up sorry :(
<drcooper> nisshh: that works
<drcooper> nisshh: push does not
<nisshh> drcooper, ah ok
<nisshh> drcooper, what error does it come up with when you push?
<popey> not surprised push fails
<popey> no authentication
<drcooper> nisshh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/511736/
<nisshh> popey, exactly
<nisshh> drcooper, yep, looks like ssh is required, because of launchpad authentication
<drcooper> im so screwed
<nisshh> drcooper, sorry i am unable to help more, i suggest you get in touch with whoever administers your proxy server, and ask them to enable ssh over it
<nisshh> drcooper, also, see the last comment in that bug report that popey linked to :)
<drcooper> nisshh: is ssh even trying to contact the proxy server?
<nisshh> that has an environment variable that you can set that may work
<nisshh> drcooper, no idea
<popey> drcooper: not if you dont tell it to
<popey> i use ssh through a proxy server here, but it requires some very specific configuration
<popey> if you haven't done that configuration, it flat out wont work
<nisshh> i see
<drcooper> popey : how to do that
<nisshh> proxy servers are annoying :|
<popey> drcooper: as I said, you need a server outside your network
<drcooper> ohh
<drcooper> :(
<nisshh> drcooper, do you live at this institute? or do you have access to computers outside of it?
<drcooper> nisshh: i live in the campus
<nisshh> drcooper, ah ok
<popey> I'm afriad I can't help without a box outside your network
<nisshh> same
<nisshh> makes it very difficult
 * nisshh goes and watches a movie
 * drcooper will have to do that for the rest of his time in the damned institute
<drcooper> thants 2.5 years :(
<drcooper> is there any alternate way other than bzr...popey...to contribute?
<drcooper> contribute code
<nisshh> drcooper, not really :(
<nisshh> drcooper, you could always just hunt for bugs or something
<nisshh> drcooper, which won't require bzr
<drcooper> nisshh: i was really pumped up to start contributing code and now this :(
<nisshh> drcooper, it happens, i know :|
<drcooper> nisshh, popey how come my bzr launchpad-login works? it uses https?
 * dutchie is now a proud thinkpad owner
<popey>  Success!  Wrote 166 pages
<popey> drcooper: its still possible to contribute from behind a proxy
<drcooper> popey how
<popey> well, you can find bugs, check the source code out and build the packages locally to test them, then create patches and attach those to the bug report
<popey> which is exactly what we ask people to do when they're patching code
<drcooper> popey will this ( http://shells.red-pill.eu/ ) help to fix my problem as u mentioned?
<drcooper> popey can i use myfreedom to tunnel th proxy?
<drcooper> popey i meant "yourfreedom"
<popey> i have never used that shell account provider
<popey> i personally have a VPS I use
<popey> which I have an SSH server running on port 443
<drcooper> popey:  i got it working
<drcooper> :)
#ubuntu-manual 2010-10-13
<nisshh> rickspencer3, thanks for assigning me to that UDS blueprint :)
<rickspencer3> nisshh, you can change it if you want ;)
<nisshh> rickspencer3, no, that's fine, curious as to why you assigned me though
<rickspencer3> nisshh, well, you seemed like you liked working on it
<nisshh> rickspencer3, ah i see, yes, seems appropriate then, mterry just told me about the session at UDS for the manual :)
#ubuntu-manual 2010-10-14
<Andre_Gondim> godbyk, I finish the translation in pt_BR on https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/lucid-e1 may you check it if has any error?
<Andre_Gondim> Why isn't there a manual ubuntu page's in pt_BR?
<godbyk> Andre_Gondim: Sure!  It'll take a little while for all the translations to be updated, but I'll message you when it's complete.
<Andre_Gondim> thanks godbyk ;)
<godbyk> Andre_Gondim: No problem. Thanks for reminding me! :)
<godbyk> Andre_Gondim: Ready for the list of errors?
<Andre_Gondim> godbyk, yeah
<godbyk> String 232: the final } should be a )
<godbyk> (is it easier if I give you string numbers or bits of text?)
<Andre_Gondim> it's good to me
<godbyk> 'kay.
<Andre_Gondim> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/lucid-e1/+pots/ubuntu-manual/pt_BR/232/+translate
<Andre_Gondim> 232 doesn't have } or )
<godbyk> string 57: the first 'Porta Ethernet' should be left untranslated as 'Ethernet port'.
<godbyk> let me look.
<godbyk> okay, weird.  I guess the string numbers I have don't align with those.
<godbyk> there goes the easy way. :-)
<godbyk> for the ethernet port bug, search for "\newglossaryentry{Porta Ethernet}"
<Andre_Gondim> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/lucid-e1/+pots/ubuntu-manual/pt_BR/57/+translate there isn't the error
<godbyk> for the first but, search for: (clicando nele uma vez}
<Andre_Gondim> ok, I will look for
<Andre_Gondim> anything else godbyk ?
<godbyk> \newglossaryentry{conexão sem fios} should be \newglossaryentry{wireless connection}
<Andre_Gondim> ok
<godbyk> change \list{Que tipo de conta você possui?} to \dropdown{Que tipo de conta você possui?}
<godbyk> change \drop-down{Protocolo} to \dropdown{Protocolo}
<godbyk> change \button[Salvar} to \button{Salvar}
<godbyk> change \button[Cancelar} to \button{Cancelar}
<godbyk> change \drop-down{Conta} to \dropdown{Conta}
<godbyk> change \window[Chamada} to \window{Chamada}
<godbyk> (multiple places for that last one)
<godbyk> mutiple places for the Conta dropdown, too
<godbyk> in fact, change all \drop-down to \dropdown.
<godbyk> change all \Idots to \ldots (capital I to lowercase l).
<godbyk> change \keystrok{Ctrl+Q} to \keystroke{Ctrl+Q}
<godbyk> change \gls{área de notificação} to \gls{notification area}
<godbyk> change (normalmente na parte superior-direita da sua tela} to (normalmente na parte superior-direita da sua tela)
<godbyk> Change \menu \then Importar pasta} to \menu{SOMETHING GOES HERE \then Importar pasta}
<godbyk> change \emph{Remover da lista de reprodução}} to \emph{Remover da lista de reprodução}
<godbyk> change \textbd to \textbf
<godbyk> change \dropwdown to \dropdown
<godbyk> remove the closing } from \marginnote{Arquivos temporários são salvos na pasta /tmp por padrão}
<godbyk> change \dropdrown to \dropdown
<godbyk> (in a few places)
<godbyk> change \buton to \button
<godbyk> change Digitalizador simples_. to Digitalizador simples}.
<godbyk> change \glspl{pacotes} to \glspl{package}
<godbyk> it's complaining about things with the paragraph containing "deixando assim por agora. --jaminday", but I don't know why it's complaining. I'll have to come back to this error after we've fixed the others.
<godbyk> change \notecallout[Definição] Um \acronym{PPA} to \notecallout[Definição]{Um \acronym{PPA}
<godbyk> that's all I've got at the moment.
<godbyk> the paragraph with jaminday's comment will need to be revisited after the other errors have been fixed. (something in there confused latex, so it's possible there's other errors after that but latex gave up.)
<Andre_Gondim> godbyk, ok, I fixed
<godbyk> Andre_Gondim: Great!
<Andre_Gondim> just missing this paragraph, I didn't understaind the error
<godbyk> I'll try to run it again tomorrow and see what other errors exist.
<godbyk> (It takes a while for Launchpad to process the translations so I can download them again.)
<godbyk> Andre_Gondim: You may not see the jaminday paragraph as it's a comment.
<godbyk> So we'll forget about that one until tomorrow.
<Andre_Gondim> ok
<Andre_Gondim> I will go to me bed, see you godbyk and thanks for helping ;)
<godbyk> G'night, Andre_Gondim.  Thanks for your work on the translations!
<Infosoft> Hey! What's wrong with Launchpad? I'm translating after a long inactivity period and I've suddenly noticed that after submitting translations, some of them dissappears after few days (some of them after 10 min.). I know that they aren't marked as suggestions and I always mark them as new translations so that they would be normally saved. This is starting to annoy me. :)
<Infosoft> It might be Ubuntu or Ubuntu's Firefox bug, because when I was translating with Arch Linux + Google Chrome then everything was okay.
<Infosoft> \QUIT
<Infosoft> Ups, sorry...
<daker> flan, are you there ?
<daker> take a look at the proposed countdown lp:~adnane002/quickshot/countdown
<ChrisWoollard> godbyk: ping
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard: pong
<ChrisWoollard> just out of interest. did you remove main.po from lucid-e1
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard: no. there's never been a main.po.  I think the Makefile is screwed up.
<ChrisWoollard> i was trying to build the nl version for hannie.
<godbyk> Ah. Launchpad just emailed me the translations, so I'll update them and get the built.  (It'll take ~30 minutes for all of them to build, I think.)
<ChrisWoollard> it seems to build if i do a make ubuntu-manual-nl.pdf
<ChrisWoollard> cool. That would be useful.
<godbyk> I need to fix the builds.ubuntu-manual.org page to show builds for lucid-e1, e2, and maverick, too.  Haven't gotten around to it.
<ChrisWoollard> that is cool.
<ChrisWoollard> i guess nobody has requested one for a while
<godbyk> I updated them yesterday for Andre and gave him a list of errors that needed to be fixed in the Brazilian Portuguese translation.
<godbyk> But it had been quite some time before that since they've been updated.
<godbyk> Building translations now...
<godbyk> I'll let you know when they're complete.
<ChrisWoollard> thanks
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard: translations are done building (though the builds page is not being updated correctly. my build script is apparently buggy).
<godbyk> I've emailed Hannie the .log and .pdf files for the Dutch translation.
<ChrisWoollard> That is good. Thanks
<godbyk> now I have to get back to battling with my C++ compiler.  (we're having a disagreement over whether a struct has been defined.)
<ChrisWoollard> Ok, Have fun
<ChrisWoollard> or not
<dutchie> godbyk: eww, C++
<ChrisWoollard> could be worse... could be asm.
<godbyk> dutchie: C++: Better than C.
<godbyk> :)
<godbyk> That's about the only good thing I have to say about it.
<ChrisWoollard> It's also not C#
<godbyk> I actually kinda like C#.
<dutchie> godbyk: nah, C > C++
<dutchie> i have been trying to learn C#
<godbyk> dutchie: C++ subsumes C, so it's obviously better.  I mean, it's right there in the name! :-)
<dutchie> er, obviously
#ubuntu-manual 2010-10-15
<Andre_Gondim> godbyk, if you have any news about that lucid1 pt-br ;)
#ubuntu-manual 2010-10-16
<hannie> ping godbyk
<hannie> godbyk ping
<hannie> A static copy of the translated manual is created: make ubuntu-manual-LANG.tex.
<hannie> How do I make a tex.-file
<dutchie> hannie: you have to just type "make" to build the main manual first iirc
<dutchie> or that could be something else
<hannie> wait a minute, I am trying to understand this
<hannie> Where do I type "make"
<hannie> What is iirc?
<hannie> btw, are you Dutch?
<dutchie> no
<nigelb> If I recall correctly - IIRC
<dutchie> iirc == if i remember correctly
<nigelb> you type make in the terminal
<hannie> iirc ==?
<dutchie> is the same as, it's a programming language thing
<nisshh> dutchie, now your just confusing poor hannie :)
<hannie> Yes, poor me
<dutchie> yes, sorry hannie
 * dutchie goes off to do important University Stuff
<nisshh> hannie, so what is the issue?
<hannie> Let me try to follow you:
<hannie> In the terminal I type:
<hannie> make naam.tex (but from what? The saved Dutch .po file on my pc?)
<nisshh> hannie, you want to create a pdf of the manual in dutch, am i right?
<hannie> nisshh, right
<nisshh> hannie, one moment, ill check the website
<hannie> nisshh, I will send you a link in a moment
<hannie> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/translationtodo
<hannie> Step 7
<nisshh> hannie, ah, that is when the final PDF's are generated
<nisshh> hannie, what you want to do in a terminal is: make ubuntu-manual-LANG.pdf
<hannie> Ok, I went through steps 1-3
<hannie> I corrected all the mistakes I could find
<hannie> My collegue will do the screenshots, so I cannot say when those are ready
<nisshh> hannie, if you want to generate a PDF of your current dutch translation run in a terminal: make ubuntu-manual-LANG.pdf
<nisshh> that SHOULD work
<hannie> Thanks, nisshh, I will try it in a moment and let you know the result
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> hannie, you have installed latex/tex already right?
<hannie> No
<nisshh> oh, then it wont work
<hannie> I will try to install it via Software centre
<nisshh> hannie, no, wait
<nisshh> hannie, there is a better way
<hannie> I wait
<hannie> The translation is on Launchpad
<nisshh> hannie, and i don't think the version in maverick (or lucid, if that's what your using) works
<hannie> Maverick
<nisshh> hannie, oh, i see, so the dutch translation is not in the bzr branch?
<hannie> I have no idea what the bzr branch is :'(
<nisshh> hannie, i see, best if you talk to godbyk then
<nisshh> godbyk, ping, see above
<hannie> Should it be ping godbyk or godbyk ping?
<hannie> I tried both, but there was no answer
<nisshh> hannie, well, he needs to see it on his screen, he might be asleep or something :)
<nisshh> or just afk
<hannie> Yes, if he lives in the US he will still be sleeping
<nisshh> yep
<godbyk> I was just about to head to bed. (My sound wasn't turned on, sorry.)
<hannie> Thank you for your help, nisshh
<nisshh> hannie, just hang out in the channel here for a while, he will get it eventually
<godbyk> hannie: You'll have to install TeX Live first.
<nisshh> no probs :)
<nisshh> ah, the beat is awake!
<nisshh> beast*
<hannie> ok, godbyk, I have sent an e-mail to the list
<godbyk> You can follow the instructions here: http://ubuntu-manual.org/getinvolved/authors#install-tl2009
<hannie> I will, good night to you
<godbyk> (The latest version is 2010, but those same instructions should still work.)
<hannie> godbyk, I have corrected all the !'s from the log
<nisshh> godbyk, something i have been meaning to ask you, does the maverick version of tex live let you compile the manual? or should the script to grab the latest still be used?
<godbyk> hannie: Ping me again tomorrow and I'll walk you through fixing the errors.
<godbyk> hannie: ah, great!  I'll download your new translation from Launchpad when I wake up and build a new PDF for you.
<godbyk> nisshh: I think the Maverick versions are still missing some of the tex packages we need.
<hannie> How many hours difference between your country and France (where I live?)
<godbyk> nisshh: So for now, I'd stick with the script.
<nisshh> godbyk, right, thanks
<godbyk> hannie: I'm in the US/Central time zone (UTC -0500).
<godbyk> (it's 04:35 here.)
<hannie> Ok, I will keep that in mind. Thanks so far. email works as well
<godbyk> hannie: Thanks for your help with the translation!
<godbyk> Good night, everyone.
<hannie> good night
<Infosoft> Hey, everyone! :)
<Muscovy> Hello.
#ubuntu-manual 2010-10-17
<thorwil> godbyk: rather interesting haskell package: http://hackage.haskell.org/package/gitit
<godbyk> thorwil: that does look neat.
<thorwil> godbyk: seems it does a lot of what we would want. but i guess we don't have anyone even remotely fluent in haskell ^^
<godbyk> thorwil: it seems unlikely.  daker has pointed out other similar systems written in other languages, though.
<godbyk> I think I have the links in my email inbox someplace.
<thorwil> for a design/artwork hub kind of site, it would make sense to put everything into a vcs, too. but you would need a database for faceted navigation/search
<godbyk> Yeah.  Is there any progress on SparklePony or whatever?
<thorwil> sparkleshare is alive and kicking, i think
<godbyk> cool
<thorwil> or did you actually meand fedora's designhub?
<godbyk> maybe it was the design hub.
<thorwil> sparkleshare is a dropbox-like thing
<godbyk> I thought SparklePony was the design hub and SparkleShare was a dropbox clone.
<godbyk> right.
<godbyk> Too many sparkles!
<godbyk> Yeah, the design hub: http://live.gnome.org/UsabilityProject/Whiteboard/DesignHub (plus all of Máirín's blog entries)
<thorwil> designhub is on hold. mizmo doesn't have the time to do some missing design, blocking the developer. though i wouldn't count on the developer, as this was a training session
<godbyk> I see.
<godbyk> When you were talking about what should be done to replace the artwork wiki pages, I thought of Máirín's design hub idea.
<thorwil> of course
<dutchie> i have learnt a small amount of haskell
<thorwil> godbyk: i would have to do some conceptual work to even be sure in how far designhub would fit the bill. my gut feeling is just no, though
<godbyk> Woohoo!  dutchie's in charge of it then, thorwil.
<thorwil> lol
<thorwil> it's great how on my post mentioning several frameworks in interesting languages, i got 2 comments in favor of django with no other arguments than familiarity and it making things "easy"
<godbyk> thorwil: I noticed that.
<thorwil> the developer of seaside (smalltalk) worked with ruby, python, java and a few others. guess there can't be many people like that around
<godbyk> Usually you know one or two languages really well and only have time to dabble with the rest.
<godbyk> Unfortunately, the language I have to work with most the time is C++.
<thorwil> ah, the language almost no one understands from a to z ^^
<quickshot> Hi all, I'm trying to make some screenshots for the manual but quickshot keeps showing "please wait while the screenshot list is downloaded"
<godbyk> quickshot: Which edition of the manual are you working on?  lucid-e1, e2, or maverick?
<godbyk> (e1 and e2 have the same screenshots.  maverick hasn't been setup yet [as far as I know])
<quickshot> e1 for dutch
<quickshot> I've had this cd for quite some time, did something change recently?
<godbyk> quickshot: I'm not sure if they've changed anything recently or not.  It looks like all of the Dutch screenshots have been taken except for 01-first-slide, though.
<godbyk> And I don't think you can take 01-first-slide with quickshot.  (I think it's a screenshot of the installation program's first slide.)
<godbyk> quickshot: You can download the Dutch screenshots from here <http://screenshots.ubuntu-manual.org/data/nl.zip> and double-check that they're all correct.
<godbyk> If you notice any errors, ping flan and he should be able to help you out.
<quickshot> godbyk: I think they are all correct. But how can we get the one missing screenshot?
<godbyk> quickshot: Good question. I'd ask flan. :-)
<godbyk> He's our Quickshot developer.
<quickshot> flan: Hi, I'm having some problems with getting 01-first-slide screenshot for the dutch language, it looks like Quickshot is unable to fetch the screenshot-list from the server
<quickshot> looks like flan is not here, I'll join again from my regular install
 * trijntje is quickshot
<Hannie> ping godbyk
<Hannie> Can anyone help me on this:
<Hannie> PATH=/usr/local/texlive/2010/bin/i386-linux:$PATH
<Hannie> Use the syntax for your shell, your installation directory, and your binary platform name instead of i386-linux.
<daker> may be it should be like this
<daker> $ PATH=/usr/local/texlive/2010/bin/i386-linux:$PATH; export PATH
<nisshh> Hannie, you shouldnt have to set your PATH when installing tex using the instructions on the website
<Hannie> Hi nisshh, I thought so too, Let me give you some information:
<nisshh> sure
<Hannie> After the installation finishes, you must add the TeX Live binary directory to your PATH—except on Windows, where the installer takes care of this. For example:
<Hannie>   PATH=/usr/local/texlive/2010/bin/i386-linux:$PATH
<Hannie> Use the syntax for your shell, your installation directory, and your binary platform name instead of i386-linux.
<nisshh> Hannie, where are you getting that from?
<Hannie> Let me see:
<Hannie> http://tug.org/texlive/quickinstall.html
<nisshh> Hannie, ah, remember yesterday i said use the ubuntu-manual.org instructions?
<nisshh> MUCH easier than installing the whole lot by hand
<Hannie> I have followed this:
<Hannie> http://ubuntu-manual.org/getinvolved/authors#install-tl2009
<Hannie> Step-by-step
<nisshh> Hannie, yep, so why are you setting your PATH it doesnt need to be set if you use the script
<Hannie> Because in Bash ist says Tex is not installed
<Hannie> *it
<nisshh> Hannie, ah i see
<Hannie> Checking TeX Live version...No version of TeX Live was detected.
<Hannie> It appears that you do not have TeX Live 2009 installed.  Pleas
<nisshh> Hannie, when you ran the installation script, did you enable the "create symlinks to standard directories" option?
<nisshh> if you don't, that script thinks tex isnt installed :)
<Hannie> Can I do that afterwards?
<nisshh> happened to me the first time, then godbyk found the problem, and let me know for next time :)
<nisshh> Hannie, yep, but i forgot how lol :)
<nisshh> Hannie, best bet: ask godbyk :)
<nisshh> godbyk, ping
<Hannie> I just ran the installation with the letter "I"
<Hannie> No questions were asked about symlinks
<nisshh> Hannie, yea, that works ok, but you just need to explore the script options a bit more, it is in there ;)
<nisshh> no, you have to search for it
<nisshh> and enable it manually
<Hannie> You are very funny, I am as green as an apple in this
<nisshh> hehe
<dutchie> Hannie: that is a lovely figure of speech
<Hannie> I will send a mail to the list
<nisshh> ok
<Hannie> Thanks for your help again.Kevin is sleeping I suppose
<Hannie> email is the only way now
<nisshh> probably, although he wasnt last night :)
<nisshh> Hannie, or you could wait for him to wake up in here
<Hannie> Yes, just before I go to bed I will try again
<Hannie> You are such a great help nisshh. Telling me what the problem is gives me peace of mind
<Hannie> See you
<Andre_Gondim> hi godbyk any news about error in pt-br?
<nisshh> jenkins, wooo! finally got hold of you on irc! :)
<jenkins> soory been really busy
<jenkins> real life has been mad. I think I have it sorted now
<nisshh> jenkins, that's ok, i was just going to ask you about two things
<jenkins> go on
<nisshh> 1) any idea when the tex live PPA will be back up?
<nisshh> 2) what about Quickshot for the dev manual?
<jenkins> a long time as they are redoing how they are packaging tex live
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> jenkins, i have had several people ask me about it
<jenkins> you are welcome to use it for the manual, You will need a server and some samples.
<nisshh> and ive had to help out many people who have trouble using the script :)
<nisshh> ok
<jenkins> unfortunaly I can't package it all my self :(
<nisshh> yea
<nisshh> jenkins, the PPA is not super important, just very useful
<jenkins> I agree
<nisshh> jenkins, what kind of stuff does quickshot need on the server?
<jenkins> space to store the pictures erm. not sure tbh you will need to ask flan but . PHP and python i woul dguess
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> i assume there is some sort of quickshot-server package to install? or is it a bit of a hack to setup?
<nisshh> flan, ping
<jenkins> there is no package but i am sure flan has it well explianed. I should work out how to install it myself
<nisshh> ok, cool
<nisshh> jenkins, what timezone is flan?
<jenkins> he is in central canada i am just double checking
<nisshh> ok, so he is probably asleep, like godbyk is :)
<jenkins> is 1 in the afternoon for flan. he is not always at his pc on a weekend
<nisshh> yea
<nisshh> ill catch him during the week hopefully then :)
<nisshh> thanks jenkins :)
<jenkins> America/Edmonton is his time zone
<nisshh> cool
#ubuntu-manual 2011-10-13
<tomswartz07> hey all
#ubuntu-manual 2011-10-14
<c7p> hello all
<CrustyBarnacle> I just tried to "make clean && make"... for oneiric. I got a bunch of missing font errors and had to kill the process. Should "Libertine" font be installed on my system?
<CrustyBarnacle> OK... Ran pkgs/install-pkgs.sh and now all is good.
<godbyk> CrustyBarnacle: Did you get it working?
<CrustyBarnacle> godbyk: Working!
<godbyk> CrustyBarnacle: Good to hear.
<c7p> godbyk: ping
<godbyk> c7p: pong
<c7p> what's up ?
<godbyk> c7p: The usual. :) How are you?
<c7p> cool, a lot busy than the previous weeks :D
<godbyk> I haven't seen any activity in this channel since the meeting.  Have people been submitting text through Ubuntu One?
<c7p> yeah
<c7p> almost all sections are finished
<godbyk> cool.
<godbyk> that's great!
<godbyk> if you need help latexing them, let me know.
<c7p> 2-3 are to be finished in the next 1-2 weeks
<c7p> sure
<c7p> the problem with LibreOffice docs is the images i think
<godbyk> Ah, yeah.
<c7p> there must be some specs for images in latex right ?
<godbyk> We'll probably want to take the screenshots and upload the .png files separately.
<godbyk> We'd decided on a particular resolution. Let me see what it was.
<c7p> ok
<godbyk> I think 1024×768.
<godbyk> Though it appears that there are some PNGs in our folder that were taken at 1280×1024.
<godbyk> Actually, there are only two images that are larger than 1024×768.
<godbyk> So I think we've been using 1024×768.
<godbyk> c7p: Now that we have writers and editors, maybe we should start looking for web developers and Quickshot developers.
<c7p> godbyk: yeah
<c7p> btw the larger resolution images were taken because dash filled all the screen with 1024x768
<godbyk> Oh, really?  Interesting.
<c7p> yea
<godbyk> I may have to make some adjustments to my LaTeX screenshot code to accommodate that case.
<godbyk> I think that right now it'll just make the image larger than it should be.
<c7p> ok i sent a mail to all author for resolution specs
<godbyk> c7p: Thanks!
#ubuntu-manual 2011-10-15
<c7p> np
<godbyk> Are most of the authors submitting their work using LibreOffice?
<nisshh> hey c7p, godbyk :)
<godbyk> Hey, nisshh! How are you doing?
<nisshh> awesome, thanks
<nisshh> got myself a sweet job
<nisshh> life is good ;)
<godbyk> nisshh: Congratulations!
<nisshh> thanks
<godbyk> What kind of job did you get?
<nisshh> i work as a storeman for a rental company
<nisshh> we rent out appliances, tv gaming consoles, computers, tec
<c7p> godbyk: yeah
<nisshh> etc*
<nisshh> its a very good job
<c7p> congrats nisshh :D
<nisshh> thanks c7p :)
<nisshh> how are you godbyk, c7p?
<c7p> i'm great but a lot busy with different things... i got to get used to it :)
<godbyk> cool.
<godbyk> I'm doing pretty well.
<godbyk> Keeping busy with things!
<nisshh> yeah, know the feeling :)
<nisshh> c7p, so, what needs working on today?
<c7p> are you volunteering ? :P
<nisshh> yes
<nisshh> i have a spare hour or so
<nisshh> after that im busy till tomorrow night
<c7p> hm
<c7p> have you looked upon Getting online section ?
<nisshh> a little
<nisshh> if you look in the logs ive done a few commits
<c7p> yeah i remember this
<c7p> you may work on it now if you want. just let me know what's the status of the section, and maybe how long will it take
<nisshh> c7p, basically all ive touched up so far is the first couple of paragraphs
<nisshh> a few hours and i could do the rest
<nisshh> a lot of what ive corrected are just things relating to GNOME 2.x that arent valid in unity
<c7p> y i think that's all for the most part of the manual
<nisshh> yeah
<c7p> i g2g
<c7p> goodnight !
<godbyk> G'night, c7p!
<c7p> hello all
<godbyk> Hey, c7p.
<c7p> hi
<c7p> godbyk could you build a pdf of the current material we have on branch ?
<c7p> i don't have tex live installed :/
<godbyk> Sure.
<c7p> thx
 * c7p brb
<godbyk> c7p: Uploaded: <http://crocodoc.com/B0lVkYx>
<c7p> thank you :D
<c7p> it's very strange... the images of that i've on the local branch haven't been uploaded to the oneiric branch
<godbyk> Well, you should get those uploaded then! :-)
<c7p> done
<godbyk> uploading new pdf
<godbyk> c7p: <http://crocodoc.com/HvjDfFU>
<c7p> you're quick :D
<c7p> godbyk: do i have to recapture the fuzzy screens  ?
<c7p> also editors should work on UbuntuOne or on crocodocs ?
<godbyk> c7p: I'm not sure. Can you tell me which screenshots appear fuzzy? I'll look into it.
<godbyk> I'm not sure what the best work flow is for editors.  I suspect that the crocodoc stuff is easiest for the quick drive-by edits, but for those who want to rewrite bits of text, it may be easier to edit the .tex files directly.
<c7p> fuzzy screens on pg 28,30,32
<c7p> i g2g
<c7p> cu
#ubuntu-manual 2011-10-16
<tomswartz07> hey folks. quick question. the texlive installer- what linux versions does that support?
<tomswartz07> only ubuntu? or all debian based systems? or even all linux systems?
#ubuntu-manual 2012-10-08
<hannie> godbyk, ping
<CarstenG> Hi a all
<CarstenG> at
<hannie> hi CarstenG
<CarstenG> Hi Hannie
<hannie> Do you have a minute for me?
<CarstenG> Sure
<hannie> The Dutch translation is almost done now (found a lot of errors) but I want to know:
<CarstenG> good news :-)
<hannie> \marginscreenshot is not recongnized. Any idea why?
<CarstenG> hu?
<CarstenG> it should
<CarstenG> do you have a link for me?
<hannie> It does not know the code \mrginscreenshot
<hannie> ok, one moment
<CarstenG> to the string in LP
<hannie> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/precise-e2/+pots/ubuntu-manual/nl/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=marginscreenshot
<hannie> Whenever I get \marginscreenshot the following text is in English instead of Dutch
<hannie> When I change \marginscreenshot into \screenshot the problem is solved
<CarstenG> mmmh, I don't see a bug there
<CarstenG> I will test it.
<hannie> but that is not an elegant solution
<CarstenG> no
<CarstenG> not really
<hannie> It has something to do with the code that is not recognized when making the Dutch manual with make ubuntu-manual-nl.pdf
<hannie> Perhaps I need a plugin for po4a?
<hannie> The same problem with \\minimizebutton and \\maximizebutton
<hannie> closebutton{} is the \\gls{minimize} button (\\minimizebutton) which
<hannie> Why does closebutton has {} and the other 2 don't
<CarstenG> you could try to create the Slovenian or Spanish version
<hannie> CarstenG, should I first upload my nl.po with my corrections to LP?
<CarstenG> They are fully translated, too. And they run without errors on my side.
<hannie> ay, so I do need a plugin?
<hannie> Here the code marginscreenshot is not recognized
<hannie> nor \\minimizebutton
<CarstenG> I don't know about a specially plugin for po4a
<CarstenG> and yes, you should update the translation on LP
<hannie> What the program does is: it places the string in English in the Dutch pdf
<hannie> I will, as soon as I have finished correcting it
<hannie> I might try to update po4a, you never know
<CarstenG> What I do is, if I find a syntax error in translations, I fix it on  LP as new suggestion
<CarstenG> Then you dont have to fiddle with upload of po files...
<hannie> What I do is: I first make all the corrections in nl.po and then upload it to LP
<CarstenG> what happens with "make ubuntu-manual-nl.tex"?
<CarstenG> it should only create a translated tex file.
<hannie> I found a lot of errors like missing { or }, [ or ], \\ instead of \ (thanks to Lokalize :( )
<CarstenG> is there an error message?
<hannie> It keeps saying 1 error at the bottom
<hannie> make: *** [ubuntu-manual-nl.pdf] Fout 1
<hannie> Fout = error
<hannie> But the good news is that, apart from the \marginscreenshot errors I get the whole manual in Dutch
<hannie> Output written on ubuntu-manual-nl.pdf (175 pages).
<CarstenG> no, I mean "make ubuntu-manual-nl.tex", not "make ubuntu-manual-nl.pdf"
<hannie> I will make a tex in a minute
<hannie> No errors with make ubuntu-manual-nl.tex
<hannie> The script removes the tex after the pdf is made
<CarstenG> ok
<hannie> rm ubuntu-manual-nl.tex
<hannie> So would LaTeX be the culprit?
<CarstenG> now you should find the untranslated string with the marginscreenshot in it
<hannie> The string is translated, but it is not transferred to the Dutch pdf file
<CarstenG> well, if you do a "make ...-nl.pdf" and there was no tex file before, the the tex file will be deleted after the make run
<hannie> When I change \marginscreenshot into \screenshot the translation does appear in the pdf file
<CarstenG> if you do a "make ...-nl.tex" the tex file will be created
<hannie> yes, I just created it
<hannie> and then?
<CarstenG> and now, after a "make ...-nl.pdf" the tex file will not deleted
<hannie> will try, just a minute
<hannie> Having created ..nl.tex and then making ..nl.pdf still gives the same results in lines with \marginscreenshot
<hannie> It is not a big issue, though. I can change it to \screenshot and see what happens after I have taken the screenshots
<hannie> The only difference will be that the screenshots are not placed in the margin
<hannie> I am going to upload my changes thus far, so I will have a backup on LP
<hannie> I will send you and Kevin an email with my findings/questions in a minute
<CarstenG> ok
<CarstenG> and add your po file :-)
<hannie> oki
#ubuntu-manual 2012-10-09
<pleia2> godbyk: someone accidentally put a full article in our UWN draft for "Public draft of Getting Started with 12.10 is available for proofreading" - do you happen to have a link to ths announcement so I can fix this? :)
<pleia2> (or anyone)
<pleia2> a mailing list link is fine, just can't have full articles in UWN itself
<CarstenG> hey pleia2
<CarstenG> you mean this link?
<CarstenG> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/msg03778.html
<pleia2> perfect! thanks :)
<CarstenG> You are welcome :-)
<godbyk> pleia2: That was me. Sorry 'bout that. I didn't realize you wanted links only.
<godbyk> pleia2: I may have missed the newsletter deadline, too. If that story won't go out until next week then it will probably be too late.
<pleia2> godbyk: no worries, we link to a lot of articles so we can't really give anyone space for full text of anything :)
<pleia2> and yeah, it goes out on Monday
<godbyk> pleia2: Ah, okay. Then you can cut the Ubuntu Manual article/link.
<godbyk> We should be finished with the public draft Monday so I can finalize everything for publication by the 18th.
<pleia2> ah, ok
 * pleia2 ponders
<pleia2> I don't usually do this, but if you need it posted to planet I can put it on my blog (I have a story to go along with it, so I can rationalize to myself do it)
<godbyk> pleia2: That'd be cool, if you don't mind. Otherwise I can probably find someone else to post it, too.
<godbyk> pleia2: And if you want more info to fill out the 'story', let me know. I'm happy to answer questions, etc.
<pleia2> oh, just that I'm bringing a print copy of the 10.04 edition with me to Ghana (we're deploying Edubuntu 10.04 desktops, I leave tomorrow!) and have the digital copy loaded up on USB sticks :)
<pleia2> donating the print copy to one of our contacts there
<godbyk> Oh, neat. That sounds like it will be a fun trip!
<pleia2> should be quite the adventure :)
<godbyk> We're also finishing up work on a few translated editions of 12.04: Dutch, Spanish, and Slovenian.
<godbyk> I'm excited about the Spanish and Slovenian translations as we haven't had those before. Spanish is one of the most-requested languages for us.
<pleia2> ok, published, should land on planet soon: http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=6971
<thorwil> pleia2: interesting that you emphasize ease of contribution, while what i saw from the feedback, that was (is?) seen as a problem, actually
<thorwil> the technical barriers to entry
<pleia2> thorwil: it's never going to be perfect, documentation is hard
<godbyk> pleia2: Awesome. Thanks!  You'll have to let us know how your trip goes, too!
<pleia2> but the manual team is by far the easiest place to get involved documentation-wise in Ubuntu
<godbyk> thorwil: Contributing is more difficult than I'd like, but we try to make it fairly easy.
<pleia2> I keep trying to work with ubuntu-doc to at least document what people can do to contribute, but there is a chicken and egg problem of the core contributors being too busy to train new people and help me develop these documents :(
<godbyk> thorwil: If you have a few web developers, I have some ideas on improving the process greatly. ;-)
<godbyk> pleia2: I noticed that. I always feel bad when I see someone email the list asking how they can help.
<thorwil> pleia2: i'm happy to hear if things are good compared to similar efforts. just slight worry about expectations your text might raise
<thorwil> godbyk: i could say the exact same thing
<pleia2> thorwil: ok, I made a couple alterations to the text to emphasize that it's "easier" rather than "easy"
<godbyk> thorwil: About the manual project or docs team?
<thorwil> pleia2: cool, ty
<pleia2> (it seems easy for me, but I actually write docs in DocBook and LaTeX, so I'm the wrong audience :))
<godbyk> I set up most of the process we're using, so I'm a bit biased. :)
<godbyk> There are definitely some sticking points and things I'd like to improve, though.
<godbyk> Unfortunately, I don't have as much time to devote to the project as I'd like at the moment.
<godbyk> (The translation process in particular is much more onerous than it needs to be. Launchpad's translation system is not designed to work well with long strings of text.)
<thorwil> godbyk: i think you use your resources very efficiently
#ubuntu-manual 2012-10-11
<bootljhfdsds> http://goo.gl/yFOzQ
<CarstenG> Hi bootljhfdsds, what is this?
<bootljhfdsds> sorry wrong channel
<bootljhfdsds> save a copy by all means, thou
<CarstenG> ok, no problem
#ubuntu-manual 2013-10-09
<hannie> Hi popey Does install-pkgs.sh now work on 13.10?
<popey> hannie: yes and no
<popey> it should do now actually
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-manual/fix-bug-1235206/+merge/189274
<popey> that was merged
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/+bug/1235206
<hannie> popey, so is it yes or no? I see on the bug page that Kevin adjusted the script to include 13.10
<popey> right, so make sure your version of the script has 13.10 on that line
<hannie> -o $(lsb_release -rs) == "13.10" \) ]; then
<popey> winner
<hannie> ok.
#ubuntu-manual 2013-10-13
<makrus> halo
